# HO miles conversion



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

How many feet is an HO mile?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Depends what you're calling HO. Modern Mattel/Tyco (like their NASCARS) is about 1/64. Tjets are about 1/72. True HO scale train stuff is 1/87. Therefore...

5280/64= 82.5 feet (Tyco cars)
5280/72= 73.3 feet (Original Tjets)
5280/87= 60.7 feet (HO trains)

I know, I know, the Tjet Cobra and VW are bigger than 1/72, and the Tyco semis are between 1/72 and true HO... I'm talking in general terms here.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. For simplicity sake, I'll use the 1:64 measurement of 82.5 ft.


----------

